# Thinking about getting a GSD, but I want to make sure of a few things...



## dude_ (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi I am new; forgive me if I am asking boneheaded questions.

I have always wanted a German Shepherd Dog. Now that I have my own house, I want to get one. My concern is that nobody is home M-F 9-5 (business hours). I have never had a dog that I had to take care of myself. I am quite athletic and I can walk (or run) the dog frequently.

I have a large (for LA) mostly grass backyard surrounded by a 6 foot wood fence. Is it ok for the dog to roam freely and alone there for 8 hours a day? I am afraid for it to jump the fence.

I would prefer to keep the dog in the backyard when I'm not home. I have an extra bedroom (it's small). I think the dog might be better in the backyard than cooped up in there? I don't mind spending some money to accommodate the dog for whatever it needs in the backyard.

Let me know what y'all think.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I would crate train the pup until it could be trusted to have free roam of the house. leaving them alone in the yard could lead to problems, barking, digging etc... Best to keep them safely crated indoors to start. Our females were safe to roam the house around the 6-8 month range, our 2 yr old male was around a year (he was crated). Our pup, a 9 month old male is still using it and puts himself in it, seems to really like it. You could look into using a kennel too, but not sure with a young pup, again it may whine/bark and start annoying neighbors.


----------



## gabyeddo (Aug 14, 2013)

He can't keep a pup in the crate for 8 hours, can he?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Why could he not keep a pup in a crate for 8 hours? Maybe take time off to come home at noon for the first few weeks but after that I've had pups in crates for 8 hours. Also, once the dog develops it can likely be left alone in the house not just one room although it would probably do just fine in one room.

I would not leave a dog unattended in a yard for 8 hours. I would much rather have them inside. They do not cause the trouble they would by escaping or barking for everything they imagine outdoors. Much harder for someone to mess with your dog if it is kept inside, too.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

I wouldn't keep a pup in a crate for 8hrs! Especially day after day! Not good for joint development at all... If he has to be outside he could use a some sort of fencing to keep the pup in a smaller area until more trustworthy and acclimated to routine. Let us see pix when you get one  

God bless, 
Misty


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I would be nervous about keeping the dog alone in the backyard. Dogs can be stolen, especially as a young pup. 

It would be good to come home for a lunch break and play with the pup. Or have a dog walker for a mid day leg stretch. But it would have to be someone really trust worthy; not only would they have access to the house but they would have to know something about young german shepherds.


----------



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

The most i would crate my dog for is about 6 hrs which is a similar work shift of mine on certain days. Owning one of these dogs is a huge responsibility as well as physical dedication as you want an "exhausted" dog because a tired pup is a happy pup! i could see if you could go home on your lunch break in the middle of the day to break things up, but at this point I would not advise getting one. BUTTTTTTT, there are plenty of doggy daycare places that you can drop them off to play with other dogs for the day! might be worth a shot


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

not safe or neighbor nice to leave the dog unattended for 8 hours outside. crate and go home for lunch would be the best option or pay somebody to come and take the dog out and for a walk


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

I picked up my pup at 9 weeks and dedicated an empty engineered wood-flooring bedroom for him with a large flat plastic container with turf for him. He had this set up until he was 12 weeks old. (i did go home at lunch everyday.)

I lent the container to a friend with a new Siberian Husky pup and the owner puts wood chips in the container. The pup doesn't eat the wood chips. He has the pup in his laundry room. (He can't go home lunch.)

When Simon was 12 weeks I put him in an adult crate and went home at lunch every day. He never once has had an accident in a crate.

I would never leave a pup or adult dog outside in my 6-foot cedar fenced backyard. If I had a barker, the dog could be poisoned. I live in a downtown area and I would worry about the dog being stolen, also.

The rule I have gone by, that I learned here on the forum, was that a dog could be crated the # of months old plus 1 hour. So, at 3 months, my pup, could stay crated 4 hours.


----------



## EmilyB (Mar 29, 2009)

A good setup is an exercise pen with a crate inside. A puppy should not be left more that 4 hours or so. Perhaps you can arrange someone to come by at noon for potty and exercise break.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

can you or a friend come in at lunch to take him out and give him at least 15 minutes of free play outside?


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I too would suggest coming home at lunch time or hiring a pet sitter to come and take the little guy out for a short exercise time. I work full time too and have raused all my pups with the help of a pet sitter. Even today my 3 adult dogs are inside and the pet sitter will come at lunch time. 

Many people leave dogs out all day but they tend to get bired and bark and dig. I would be afraid of pupigging out, being stolen or barking to the point neughbors complained.


----------



## dude_ (Nov 14, 2014)

Coming in at lunch is not an option for me. My house is in a good residential area, so I don't think anyone would steal the dog if it were outside. However, yes I don't want to bother my neighbors with barking. I wouldn't leave the dog to roam freely in the back for 8 hours, especially as a pup. I was thinking something like sectioning off part of the yard for the dog until it grows up. I guess I need to think about this more.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I also have a separate dog run area to keep the dogs out of the main yard. They have access to the garage for shelter. When the pet sitter cannot come that is where they go. We can also use it when we just don't want them in the main yard.

You can do this, there is always a solution. I live in a town of 18,000 and we have one pet sitter - thank goodness. Surely in the LA area you have tons to pick from.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

I can't believe how many ppl think it's cruel to leave a dog for 8 hrs a day. Yes for the first few weeks this is too long, your pup will have accidents. My boy still does at 16 weeks if I'm gone too long. That's not his fault he can't help it, so I simply deal.

However, we all have to work to have pets. I worry more about making the time spent with my dog worth while. Walks, playing, training are the most important factors, even just spending quality time with them is bonding.

No I wouldn't recommend leaving a dog in a yard while at work. The only way I'd consider it, is if the dog was older and if it would be staying in a secured outdoor kennel with a top and a shelter.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I work a normal schedule and have 2 GSD's who are currently or were previously crated/kennel outside during the times that I was not there to supervise and they turned out just fine. When they were puppies, I would keep them in a crate in my car so that I could bring them to work and let them out during my work day without having to drive all the way home. I would not leave them in the yard unless I had a secure kennel set up.


----------

